# Andre's Creamy Coffee



## Hooked (21/3/18)

*Andre’s Creamy Coffee*

Thank you, @Andre, for making this coffee juice for me.

Flavour Description: Creamy Coffee

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment:
This is a light coffee with an absolutely delicious flavour. I wish I could find a real coffee with the same taste.

Would I buy this juice again: Yes!

*EDIT:*
In my review I said that "the flavour is so light that I don’t taste much coffee". After vaping another coffee juice, I found the same thing - and realised that I needed to change my coil!! Now my opinion of Andre's Creamy Coffee is totally different and I've amended my review accordingly.
My most sincere apologies to you @Andre !

*EDIT 1 JULY 2018* @Andre
Previously I vaped this juice in the Pico. Now I've tried it in the iJust 3, with the Kanthal multihole and mesh coils. WOW WOW WOW! What a difference! It is truly a delicious juice, with a full, medium-roast flavour which stays in the mouth. I don't taste experience the creaminess, but @Tashy does. Superb, Andre!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (24/3/18)

Ah, should be more than strong enough. We doubled the coffee concentrate percentage at your request. The coffee concentrate in the Irish Coffee is half of that in this one. Maybe we have overflavoured, which could result in the coffee taste being muted. Let it steep some more maybe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (24/3/18)

Andre said:


> Ah, should be more than strong enough. We doubled the coffee concentrate percentage at your request. The coffee concentrate in the Irish Coffee is half of that in this one. Maybe we have overflavoured, which could result in the coffee taste being muted. Let it steep some more maybe.



OK, will do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/7/18)

Tashy and Dietz visited me yesterday and they tried @Andre's Creamy Coffee and Andre's Irish Coffee. @Tashy @Dietz perhaps you'd like to comment on your experience and just mention the set-up which you used? It's always good to get other people's opinions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashy (1/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Tashy and Dietz visited me yesterday and they tried @Andre's Creamy Coffee and Andre's Irish Coffee. @Tashy @Dietz perhaps you'd like to comment on your experience and just mention the set-up which you used? It's always good to get other people's opinions.


Yes! We had such a great day. Thanks @Hooked. The Irish Coffee was really nice, stong coffee taste and somewhat creamy too. I liked it a lot
The creamy coffee, was very creamy but not a stong coffe taste. I enjoyed the full creamy experience. Well done on those coffees @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (1/7/18)

Hooked said:


> Tashy and Dietz visited me yesterday and they tried @Andre's Creamy Coffee and Andre's Irish Coffee. @Tashy @Dietz perhaps you'd like to comment on your experience and just mention the set-up which you used? It's always good to get other people's opinions.



Thanks @Hooked, I really enjoyed these two from @Andre and as I said and I thought I was done with all coffee DIYs until now

My setup used:
- Intake RTA on Smoant Cylon Mod
- Full SS Framed Staple Alien @ .31Ω
- TC mode at 44W with 180°C - 200°C TC Curve

Creamy Coffee (this one tasted in Ijust3):
A good coffee with alot of Fullcream milk, Just how I like my Coffee. It didnt taste sweet in terms of sugar, but more a sweetness like cream while having milky consistency. I also taste a slight caramelly flavor

Irish coffee:
This one Is a new favorite!! its Definitely an Authentic Irish coffee with the real "Irish" notes featuring . Its got solid strong Coffee profile!! I have the recipe already saved for my next mixing 
This one with a Strong MTL Tobacco in the morning would make good start to my day.

Well done @Andre !!

I will definitely be mixing this up soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/7/18)

Tashy said:


> Yes! We had such a great day. Thanks @Hooked. The Irish Coffee was really nice, stong coffee taste and somewhat creamy too. I liked it a lot
> The creamy coffee, was very creamy but not a stong coffe taste. I enjoyed the full creamy experience. Well done on those coffees @Andre



I wish that I could also experience the creaminess as you do @Tashy! My palate is clearly lacking the creamy-nodule!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (1/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Thanks @Hooked, I really enjoyed these two from @Andre and as I said and I thought I was done with all coffee DIYs until now
> 
> My setup used:
> - Intake RTA on Smoant Cylon Mod
> ...



@Dietz it's even better when paired with a real Irish Coffee, but that might interfere somewhat with your work

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (1/7/18)

Hooked said:


> I wish that I could also experience the creaminess as you do @Tashy! My palate is clearly lacking the creamy-nodule!



Lol, the "creamy nodule"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

